# Why Would A Sagittarius Lie?



## Ewok City (Sep 21, 2020)

koolcat said:


> He's also a pisces moon, idk if that makes a difference


It does make a LOT of difference. That's why you would see people from certain zodiac types behaving in a way that is not stereotypical.

As with anything related to the human psyche, there is so so so many underlying factors to put into consideration, that it's just impossible to derive a conclusion that way. 

Reverse deduction might work better, but it is very dangerous to make deductions like "He's a Scorpio so he might cheat", "He's a Virgo he will never cheat". 

I do get your point of view. I know a lot of Sagittarius men who are really committed to their girlfriends. But it's not a good idea to assume that all Sagittarius are like that.


----------



## koolcat (Feb 28, 2021)

Penny said:


> also, maybe thats what he meant by "he's still trying to figure things out" that he hasnt truly broken up with her in all finality and is still indecisive. it sounds like you didnt show that much interest in him so he probably wouldnt be considering you that much in what he does. so i wouldnt like expect him to update you on his relationship but i think if you ask he would probably say something.


Okay, you make more valid points. I see what you are saying about my interest level. So initially I didn't show much interest bc of the age, kids, blah blah blah. But I told him that if the age gap wasnt so large, he is probably somebody that I could potentially date. Like I wanted him to know I had interest but also wanted him to know why I wanted to keep it casual. Like I said, I never mentioned the kids thing, but when it came up anyway, that's when I told him that was another big reason I wanted to keep it casual. After all of that is when he told me he liked me and felt something between us. That's also when he said he's trying to figure things out, again, now I know basically that meant his relationship. So he knew that I did see something in him bc I told him. 
You make great points, I appreciate that a lot!


----------



## koolcat (Feb 28, 2021)

Ewok City said:


> It does make a LOT of difference. That's why you would see people from certain zodiac types behaving in a way that is not stereotypical.
> 
> As with anything related to the human psyche, there is so so so many underlying factors to put into consideration, that it's just impossible to derive a conclusion that way.
> 
> ...


Agreed. I am not trying to generalize based off the sagittarius part even though it probably send that way. Like you said, many factors, I was just wondering what people's perspective was based off that element. I think there was a point that he was super committed. Obviously he isn't now and only he knows why. I think she really wants to get married and have kids, there may be pressure there that has made the relationship change for him. I mean when he said his last relationship ended bc she wanted to get married and have kids and he didn't, I can only assume he is talking about her. And he said it just wasn't the same anymore. All of that is fine, it happens. But like, figure it out THEN get on a dating site and date. I mean why would you come meet my friends and do the most for this time frame if you have all this other stuff to handle. Just seems selfish and strange to me. This all could have been kept very simple and casual. I never would have known, I would be gone in a month, and everybody's life would carry on.


----------

